# Front end bits needed



## Jay10 (Sep 14, 2020)

Need a front end for a pre facelift gtr. 
radiator slam pane
Bumper enforcer bar
Intercoolers
Bonnet bumper
Dash 
Also steering column has collapsed, is this repairable or best replaced?

West Midlands UK based


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a couple of standard intercoolers for sale on the R35 Parts section.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi jay

give me a ring on 07860299991, jack mentioned you yesterday

thanks


----------

